# next train station on my trip



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tomasso Traetta: Stabat mater dolorosa*

*• Maria Espada: soprano
• Monica Piccinini: soprano
• Ann Hallenberg: alto
• Milena Storti: alto
• Emiliano Gonzalez Toro: tenor 
• Magnus Staveland: tenor 
• Frédéric Caton: bass
• Jussi Lehtipuu: bass

Les Talens Lyriques 
Conducted by Christophe Rousset*

I may have posted this one earlier, but it is worth a double posting..
Utterly beautiful and relaxing. Comfort for body and soul!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms: Piano Concerto I (d) (Hélène Grimaud, SWR Sinfo gielen*

yotube comments

_Priceless interpretation , clean with full force....Ms Grimaud " lives" the music with her whole heart and body .Brava !﻿

MAGNIFICENT in every regard. What wonderful sound this graceful young woman draws from the piano. I love the way she shapes each phrase so sensitively yet plays with all the power the puce demands. I had never heard a woman perform this concerto before, and frankly Grimaud astonishes. One of the most masculine pieces in the repertoire and yet she holds her own with any man, and plays better than most of them. GREAT!﻿_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Trio Gaspard | M. Ravel: Klaviertrio a-Moll*

*The 6th International Joseph Joachim Chamber Music Competition: First Prize Winners Trio Gaspard play Ravel´s Piano Trio in A-Minor during their performance for the final round of the competition. Recorded 2012/10/11 at the Liszt School of Music, Weimar.*

Very fine performance of these young artists. Beautiful, dreamy trio


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Valentina Lisitsa plays Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2.*

*Recorded live on May 22th, 2010 in Leiden, Holland*

Fantastic!
And the piano-sound id very good.

The orchestral version was my favourite for many years, when I did not listen to much classic. But now I think I like the purety of the piano version as much.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi Flute Concerto No 4 in G major RV 435*

* James Galway Claudio Scimone & I Solisti Veneti*

So nice!


----------

